# Programmablaufplan nach 66001 Voraussetzung für die SPS-Programmierung?



## Ludewig (20 Dezember 2011)

Werte Kollegen,

ich arbeite gelegentlich beratend für ein Ingenieurbüro, das mehrheitlich Bauingenieure und ein paar Maschinenbauer beschäftigt.

Bei einem Projekt mit primär Beton, aber auch ein paar Antrieben müssen letztere in die SPS-Steuerung der vorhandenen Gesamtanlage integriert werden. Der Kunde hat dazu ein einfaches, textbasiertes Lastenheft erstellt, indem er beschreibt, was seine Konstruktionen tun sollen. 

Das Auftragggeberkonglomerat verlangt nun von den Ingenieuren zwingend einen Programmablaufplan nach DIN 66001. Ohne diesen könne kein SPS-Programm geschrieben werden, dem Ingenieurbüro wird dabei Behinderung wegen Terminverzug vorgeworfen.

Ich kenne PAPe durchaus als Kommunikationsmittel insbesondere mit ausländischen, vor allem asiatischen Geschäftspartnern zur prinzipiellen Definiton von Anlagenfunktionen.  Allerdings ist es mir nicht bekannt, dass der PAP einzig zulässiges Kommunikationsmittel ist, mit dem ein Ingenieur dem Programmierer die gewünschte Anlagenfunktion verbindlich vorschreiben kann.

Meine Frage daher: Wie häufig ist ein PAP nach DIN 66001 als Vertragsgrundlage im Vergleich zu Lastenheften in Textform??


----------



## peter(R) (20 Dezember 2011)

Ich programmiere seit nunmehr 20 Jahren freiberuflich SPSen in allen möglichen Industriezweigen von der Betonanlage über alles mögliche bis zur Automobilindusterie und das weltweit.
Lastenhefte sind schon recht selten (in der Regel tuns auch einige konzentrierte Besprechungen) aber ein PAP nach DIN 6601 ist mir noch nie untergekommen.

peter(R)


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich mich peter(R) nur anschließen. I.d.R. gibt es Besprechungen mit den Konstrukteuren bzw. Projektleitern. Mit viel Glück bekommt man ein Zeitdigramm für die Stationen der Maschine, da hat man dann ganz gut etwas zum Ablauf in der Hand. Etwas Anderes hatte ich ebenfalls noch nie.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich programmiere auch seit ca. einem 1/4 Jahrhundert SPS'en und in der Zeit für unterschiedliche Branchen (auch Automobilindustrie und auch auf der Welt verstreut).
Das Thema Pflichtenheft in Verbindung mit größeren Auftraggebern ist für mich eigentlich normal gewesen. Verschiedene Unternehmen haben auch eine graphische Programm-Dokumentation zur besseren Durchschaubarkeit desselben gewünscht, nur war es hier die DIN 60848 (auch GraphCet genannt), was die Verständlichkeit von Programmen, die als Schrittketten angelegt sind, deutlich erhöht. Jemand der heute für uns arbeitet müßte sich auch an diesen Standard halten (so fordere ich es jedenfalls in unserem Pflichtenheft).

Die von dir genannte Form der Dokumentation kenne ich im Zusammenhang mit SPS-Programmen nicht - vielleicht aber auch deshalb nicht, da sie sich auf einen Programmablauf nicht unbedingt 1:1 übersetzen läßt sondern ihn maximal prinzipiell beschreibt.

Wenn allerdings der Kunde im Auftrag und als Bestandteil dessen eine bestimmte Form der Dokumentation fordert (und somit dann ja auch bezahlt) ... was spricht dann dagegen, sie ihm auch zu liefern ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

früher, als die Aktorik bei uns überwiegend Pneumatik war, und so die Metaller 
mit den Elektrikern zusammenarbeiten mussten , wurden Weg/Zeit-Diagramme
gezeichnet.
Heute vergeben wir entweder die Aufträge komplett, dann verlagen wir keine
bestimmte Form der Ablaufbeschreibung. Wir schreiben bloß KOP oder FUP
vor und natürlich bestimmte Funktionsbausteine, welche Werksstandard sind.
Die Zusammenarbeit bei der Inbetriebnahme vor Ort ist viel wichtiger,
als aufwändige gerichtsfeste Pläne nach 66001.

Die sind mir in 25 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen.

Graphset ist Bestandteil der Mechatroniker-Berufsausbildung. Ich finde das gar nicht
schlecht, insbesondere für Schrittkettenfunktionen. 

Ein Azubi versucht gerade, eine Schutztür- und Not-Halt-Funktion mit Graphset
darzustellen, mal sehen was daraus wird.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ludewig (21 Dezember 2011)

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten. Sie decken sich mit meiner Position. 
Das Ingenieurbüro hat dem AG jetzt mitgeteilt, dass die 66001 weder selbstverständlich sei noch irgendwo spezifiziert wurde und daher bisher nicht beauftragt wurde. Der Kunde solle sich jemanden suchen, der dies machen kann, wenn es vom Programmierer wirklich benötigt werden sollte.


----------



## RobiHerb (27 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir das mal angesehen, besonders den PAP Designer

http://www.gso-koeln.de/papdesigner/Hauptseite.html

Ein schönes Tool für den Anfang.

In grösseren Projekten arbeiten wir mit dem internationalen Standard UML:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language

Das gibt es von umsonst (ArgoUml z.B.) bis sehr teuer (> 10.000 Euro) und trotzdem sein Geld wert von IBM (Rational Rose)

Folgendes Projekt haben wir mit dem Rose Tool generiert/überwacht: Ca. 15 S7 im Verbund mit 10 Visus.

http://www.rptc.de/de/protonentherapie/technik-der-protonenbestrahlung.html

Besonders, wenn grosse Anlagen abgenommen werden müssen (TÜV, Atomrechtliche Genehmigungen) geht es nicht mehr mit "Maschine läuft" allein.


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2011)

Ludewig schrieb:


> ...
> Bei einem Projekt mit primär Beton...



Ich denke mal, das es hierbei um eine Ausschreibung nach VOB gehandelt hat oder handelt.

Bei der Ausschreibung nach VOB muß quasi der gesamte Aufbau des Programmes schon in der Ausschreibung stehen.
(Siehe Punktelisten bei einer EIB Installation)
Als Anbieter muß man alle Informationen vorliegen haben , die zur Erstellung eines Angebotes notwendig sind.
Ein Treffen mit dem Endkunden ist eigentlich nicht zulässig.

Edit:
Ob jetzt genau diese Norm anzuwenden ist, müßte dann in der VOB stehen.
Es ist aber auf jeden Fall eine genormte Bescheibung zu verwenden,
damit alle die gleiche Vorgabe bekommen.


----------

